# كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟



## faris sd4l (8 أغسطس 2008)

*كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*​ 



 

يجد النشوئيون أنفسهم في ورطة لدى محاولتهم الإجابة عن هذا السؤال. لذا قدموا على مر السنين أكثر من عشرين نظرية لتفسير ظاهرة انقراض الدينوصورات. كانوا في كل مرة يعرضون دراسة جديده تحتوي على أفكار جديدة، يمهدون لذلك بكشف تناقض النظرية السابقة ومدى ابتعادها عن المفاهيم العلمية الصحيحة. وفي الاونة الاخيرة، نشرت مجلتا *تايم وناشونال جيوغرافيك* عن اضطرار بعض النشوئين الى الاعتراف بان الجواب المنطقي يبقى القول ان الدينصورات يجب ان تكون قد انقرضت على اثر *حدوث كارثة طبيعية من صنف الطوفان*. لكنهم لم ياتوا على ذكر نوح او سفر تكوين، *وذلك لأسباب واضحة!!*

باستطاعتنا تفسير ظاهرة غياب الدينوصورات الضخمة اليوم، بشكل يتفق مع العلم الحقيقي. *فالعلم يعتبر ان الديناصورات هي ((سحالي رهيبة)).* *والسحالي تختلف عن سائر الحيوانات في قدرتها على الاستمرار في النمو في الحجم طيلة فترة حياتها.*

فالإنسان مثلا، يستمر نموه في الطول حتى بلوغه نحو الثامنة عشر من عمره، حين لا يعود يشهد طوله اي ازدياد ولو عاش هذا الإنسان حتى سن المائة. يشرح لنا الكتاب المقدس ان نوحا مع الكائنات الأخرى خرجوا بعد الطوفان إلى عالم آخر مختلف عن العالم السابق. *فالمنطقة المائية* ( او *الجلد* المذكور في *تكوين 1 : 7*، كانت قد أفرغت مل سعتها على الأرض خلال الطوفان. كذلك يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بان الله قصر حياة الإنسان لكي لا تعود تتعدى نحو عشر ما كانت علية قبل الطوفان *تكوين 6 : 3* وبإمكاننا افتراض ان هذا الامر عينه سرى مفعوله أيضا على حياة الحيوانات حتى ان الديناصور الذي كان يعيش، فرضا، حتى سن المائة قبل الطوفان، وكان ينمو حتى علو* 15 مترا*، بات يعيش ربما بعد الطوفان بين* 10 و 20* سنة فقط، ولا يتعدى طوله* ثلاثة امتار*. وهذا يفسر علميا ظاهرة زوال الدينوصورات الضخمة، الى جانب توافر أنواع من السحالي الضخمة، حاليا، من صنف الديناصور في أماكن* كجزيرة كومودو الاندونيسية، والتي قد يفوق طولها ثلاثة امتار.*

ومن التغييرات الرئيسية التي طرأت بعد الطوفان كان *انخفاض نسبة الأكسجين* داخل الغلاف الجوي و *انخفاض مماثل في الضغط الجوي.* كان لهذه التغييرات، ولا شك، انعكاسات سلبية على الدينوصورات الضخمة. فسجل المتحجرات اظهر ان قدرة صدور الديناصور على استيعاب الهواء كانت قليلة بالنسبة إلى ضخامة حجمها. وهكذا على اثر انخفاض كمية الأكسجين في الهواء مع انخفاض الضغط الجوي بعد الطوفان، بات صعبا على الأكسجين ان يبلغ الى جميع أقسام أجسادها. وهذا كله جعل من الصعب جدا على الديناصورات الضخمة أن تبقى على قيد الحياة الامر الذي ادى الى انقراضها.

لا يرى العلم الحقيقي أية صعوبة في قبول رواية الخلق بحرفيتها كما تظهر في سفر التكوين. *لقد خلق الله الإنسان و الديناصور في اليوم عينه*. وكلاهما دخلا فلك نوح ثم خرجا منه إلى عالم آخر لكي يعيشا حياة اقصر من قبل. وعلى هذا الأساس، لم تعد الدينوصورات لتنمو حتى تبلغ ذلك الحجم الضخم نفسه الذي كان طبيعيا في الفترة التي سبقت الطوفان.


للأمانة منقول عن موقع الإله العظيم
http://www.thegreatgod.com/faq_dinasor_Death.htm​


----------



## صوت الرب (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*

موضوع رائع و مفيد ...
خصوصا مع إدماج آيات الكتاب المقدس
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## Ramzi (10 أغسطس 2008)

تحليلات منطقية يا فارس
واول مرة بقرأ هيك مقال

وفعلا انك ربطت الموضوع بالكتاب المقدس اشي رائع ...


----------



## faris sd4l (10 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا على ردودكم على المقال ولاد العم صوت الرب و رمزي*
*لكن يبدولي اني نسيت احط انه الموضوع منقول مش انا كاتبه*

*هذا الموضوع مهم اذا قرأت معه موضوع سابق بعنوان*
*إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*


*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## peace_86 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*

Wow


----------



## ديديموس (10 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> فالإنسان مثلا، يستمر نموه في الطول حتى بلوغه نحو الثامنة عشر من عمره، حين لا يعود يشهد طوله اي ازدياد ولو عاش هذا الإنسان حتى سن المائة. يشرح لنا الكتاب المقدس ان نوحا مع الكائنات الأخرى خرجوا بعد الطوفان إلى عالم آخر مختلف عن العالم السابق. *فالمنطقة المائية* ( او *الجلد* المذكور في *تكوين 1 : 7*، كانت قد أفرغت مل سعتها على الأرض خلال الطوفان. كذلك يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بان الله قصر حياة الإنسان لكي لا تعود تتعدى نحو عشر ما كانت علية قبل الطوفان *تكوين 6 : 3* وبإمكاننا افتراض ان هذا الامر عينه سرى مفعوله أيضا على حياة الحيوانات حتى ان الديناصور الذي كان يعيش، فرضا، حتى سن المائة قبل الطوفان، وكان ينمو حتى علو* 15 مترا*، بات يعيش ربما بعد الطوفان بين* 10 و 20* سنة فقط، ولا يتعدى طوله* ثلاثة امتار*. وهذا يفسر علميا ظاهرة زوال الدينوصورات الضخمة، الى جانب توافر أنواع من السحالي الضخمة، حاليا، من صنف الديناصور في أماكن* كجزيرة كومودو الاندونيسية، والتي قد يفوق طولها ثلاثة امتار.*



شكرا يا فارس على نقل المقال 

لكن لابد من مناقشته قليلا وخصوصا لمراجعة بعض ما ورد به من أخطاء 

أولا : أن الجلد ما هو إلا الغلاف الجوي، أي ارتفاع الهواء الذي يحيط بالكوكب والماء الذي فيه هو سحاب محمول ، وبطبيعة الحال لا يفرغ ولازال يمطر ولكن ليس كالطوفان 

ثانيا : تقصير عمر الإنسان أو ما ورد في سفر التكوين " 3- فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الانسان الى الابد لزيغانه هو بشر و تكون ايامه مئة و عشرين سنة." لا يعني أن الإنسان يكون عمره 120 عاماً لا يتعداها، فقد تعدى الكثيرون هذا الرقم، لكن المقصود أنه تبقى 120 عاماً على الطوفان - أي بدأ العد التنازلي في ذاك الزمان 

ولك أن تتخيل كم التحذيرات التي قالها نوح للناس، ولم يستمع إليه أحد

أما تفسير زوال الديناصورات فهو غير منطقي بالمرة 

لأن الديناصورات فنت من الوجود قبل خلق الإنسان 
وهذا هو السبب المبسط الذي لأجله لم يتحدث الكتاب المقدس كثيراً عن الديناصورات ولكنه ذكرها عرضاً وليس أكثر 
لأن الكتاب المقدس ليس المقصود به أن يكون كتابا علمياً جغرافياً تاريخياً ، بل هو يظهر علاقة الله بخليقته الإنسان


----------



## faris sd4l (11 أغسطس 2008)

> شكرا يا فارس على نقل المقال


شكرا الك اخوي على ردك الحلو​ 



> لكن لابد من مناقشته قليلا وخصوصا لمراجعة بعض ما ورد به من أخطاء


مع انه مش شايف انه فيه اخطاء بس ممكن اكون غلطان  و انا كتير بحب النقاش البناء​ 



> أولا : أن الجلد ما هو إلا الغلاف الجوي، أي ارتفاع الهواء الذي يحيط بالكوكب والماء الذي فيه هو سحاب محمول ، وبطبيعة الحال لا يفرغ ولازال يمطر ولكن ليس كالطوفان


شو قصدك ليس كالطوفان ؟؟ هل قصدك بكميات اقل ؟؟!!
مع اني قرأت عن الموضوع اكتر من مرة انه الجلد الموجود زمان قبل الطوفان مش نفسة اللي موجود حاليا لكن برد بجيب المصادر بيكون افضل
 



> ثانيا : تقصير عمر الإنسان أو ما ورد في سفر التكوين " 3- فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الانسان الى الابد لزيغانه هو بشر و تكون ايامه مئة و عشرين سنة." لا يعني أن الإنسان يكون عمره 120 عاماً لا يتعداها، فقد تعدى الكثيرون هذا الرقم، لكن المقصود أنه تبقى 120 عاماً على الطوفان - أي بدأ العد التنازلي في ذاك الزمان


 
انا معك و للتوضيح كمان للنقطة
المقصود زي ما هو معروف من خلال العهد القديم كان الانسان يعيش لأعمار كبيرة و اتوقع اكتر واحد عاش لمدة 969 سنة
لكن زي ما انت حكيت بدأ العد بالتنازلي ليصل تقريبا حاليا عن ما لا يزيد 120 او حتى اقل لكن اكيد في ناس تعدت هاي الارقام زي ما بنسمع و بنشوف بالتلفيزيون او غيره




> ولك أن تتخيل كم التحذيرات التي قالها نوح للناس، ولم يستمع إليه أحد
> 
> أما تفسير زوال الديناصورات فهو غير منطقي بالمرة





> لأن الديناصورات فنت من الوجود قبل خلق الإنسان


 
له له زعلتني منك انت محاور بالمنتدى و بتحكي هيك كلام
اي نعم هيك درسنا من صغرنا لكن اكيد انت قرأت سفر التكوين
 " الله خلق العالم ب 6 أيام و في اليوم السابع استراح " 
يعني هالخزعبلات اللي بيدرسونا اياها 100 % غلط عمرك فكرت بالارقام اللي بيحطوها لعمر الارض ؟؟
 هل تبدولك منطقية ؟؟
بالنسبة إلي ابدا مش منطقية​ 




> وهذا هو السبب المبسط الذي لأجله لم يتحدث الكتاب المقدس كثيراً عن الديناصورات ولكنه ذكرها عرضاً وليس أكثر
> لأن الكتاب المقدس ليس المقصود به أن يكون كتابا علمياً جغرافياً تاريخياً ، بل هو يظهر علاقة الله بخليقته الإنسان


لا تعليق مني​​


----------



## faris sd4l (11 أغسطس 2008)

*هذا الموضوع مهم اذا قرأت معه موضوع سابق بعنوان
إن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*​


----------



## ديديموس (11 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> شو قصدك ليس كالطوفان ؟؟ هل قصدك بكميات اقل ؟؟!!
> مع اني قرأت عن الموضوع اكتر من مرة انه الجلد الموجود زمان قبل الطوفان مش نفسة اللي موجود حاليا لكن برد بجيب المصادر بيكون افضل



ما هو الطوفان؟

أمطار بكميات رهيبة غطت وجه الأرض بل والجبال أيضاً

بالطبع لازالت تمطر، لكن هل مطر اليوم يماثل مطر الطوفان؟ بالطبع لا 

مكتوب في الاصحاح الأول لسفر التكوين : 

 6- و قال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه و ليكن فاصلا بين مياه و مياه.
 7- فعمل الله الجلد و فصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد و المياه التي فوق الجلد و كان كذلك.
 8- و دعا الله الجلد سماء و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثانيا.

فالجلد هو السماء يا أخ فارس فكيف تختلف السماء عن السماء 

ما حدث هنا هو أنه لم تكن هناك يابسة بعد ، فكان الكوكب عبارة عن مياه وغازات وأبخره بدون غلاف غازي 

فخلق الله الغلاف الغازي ويكون فاصلا بين المياه التي تحته (مجتمع البحار والمحيطات) والمياه التي فوقه (السحب) 




faris sd4l قال:


> انا معك و للتوضيح كمان للنقطة
> المقصود زي ما هو معروف من خلال العهد القديم كان الانسان يعيش لأعمار كبيرة و اتوقع اكتر واحد عاش لمدة 969 سنة
> لكن زي ما انت حكيت بدأ العد بالتنازلي ليصل تقريبا حاليا عن ما لا يزيد 120 او حتى اقل لكن اكيد في ناس تعدت هاي الارقام زي ما بنسمع و بنشوف بالتلفيزيون او غيره



لا يا أخ فارس ليس هذا ما قصدته أبداً 

ما قصدته بأن عندما قال الله "فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الانسان الى الابد لزيغانه هو بشر و تكون ايامه مئة و عشرين سنة." 
فالمقصد أنه تبقى مئة وعشرين سنة على "فقال الرب امحو عن وجه الارض الانسان الذي خلقته الانسان مع بهائم و دبابات و طيور السماء لاني حزنت اني عملتهم."

يعني منذ قول الرب وصدور الأمر تبقى 120 عاماً على يوم الإبادة العظيم المسمى بالطوفان 

أي الفترة التي أنذر فيها نوح الناس حتى دخل الفلك 



faris sd4l قال:


> له له زعلتني منك انت محاور بالمنتدى و بتحكي هيك كلام
> اي نعم هيك درسنا من صغرنا لكن اكيد انت قرأت سفر التكوين
> " الله خلق العالم ب 6 أيام و في اليوم السابع استراح "
> يعني هالخزعبلات اللي بيدرسونا اياها 100 % غلط عمرك فكرت بالارقام اللي بيحطوها لعمر الارض ؟؟
> ...




ليه يا أخ فارس؟

ما تزعلش بس خلينا نشرحها بالتدريج 

حضرتك فاكر ان الست أيام دول كانوا ست أيام زي اليوم بتاعنا؟

احنا بنحسب اليوم بتاعنا ازاي؟

بالنهار والليل 

والنهار هو شروق الشمس لحد غروبها
والليل من غروب الشمس لحد شروقها 

يعني بنحسب اليوم والزمن تبعا لدوران الأرض حول نفسها أمام الشمس 

وكل دورة كاملة للأرض أمام الشمس تحسب يوم

لكن الشمس والقمر خلقا في اليوم الرابع 

 14- و قال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار و الليل و تكون لايات و اوقات و ايام و سنين.
 15- و تكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض و كان كذلك.
 16- فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الاكبر لحكم النهار و النور الاصغر لحكم الليل و النجوم.
 17- و جعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض.
 18- و لتحكم على النهار و الليل و لتفصل بين النور و الظلمة و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 19- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما رابعا.


والدليل الثاني 
ان في اليوم السابع لم يقل وكان صباح وكان مساء يوما سابعا
للدلالة أنها حقبة لازالت مفتوحة ولم تنتهي 

فالكتاب المقدس يخبرنا بحقبات وليست أيام 

والحقيقة يا أخ فارس فكل شيء مذكور في سفر التكوين يتفق تماما والعلم 

حتى التطور ، ستسألني كيف؟ اقول لك بكل بساطة 

الله لم يخلق بنفسه أي من الكائنات غير الإنسان 

لكن في كل مرة خلق الله فيها شيئاً يأمر مثلا الأرض قائلاً :
 24- و قال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها بهائم و دبابات و وحوش ارض كاجناسها و كان كذلك.
 25- فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها و البهائم كاجناسها و جميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.


فالله أمر الأرض أن "تخرج" ذوات أنفس حية 

والله لم يخلقها من تراب بنفسه كما صنع مع الانسان 

ويمكنك أن تسمي ما حدث للأرض هو التطور 

فليس معنى أن يأمر الله بأن يكون الشيء في جزء من الثانية 

بل الله مبدءه والله هو الذي يوجهه لكن الزمن لا يعني شيئاً بالنسبة لله فحتى لو أخذ مليارات السنين حتى يكتمل فلا يهم 

والآية التي ذكرتها 

* ((هوذا بهيموث الذي صنعته معك...)) ايوب 40 : 15.

*فبهيموث معناها البهيمة وهي خلقت في الحقبة السادسة مع الإنسان 

 24- و قال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها بهائم و دبابات و وحوش ارض كاجناسها و كان كذلك.
 25- فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها و البهائم كاجناسها و جميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 26- و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.
 27- فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و انثى خلقهم.
 28- و باركهم الله و قال لهم اثمروا و اكثروا و املاوا الارض و اخضعوها و تسلطوا على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على كل حيوان يدب على الارض.
 29- و قال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض و كل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما.
 30- و لكل حيوان الارض و كل طير السماء و كل دبابة على الارض فيها نفس حية اعطيت كل عشب اخضر طعاما و كان كذلك.
 31- و راى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما سادسا


أما الديناصورات فهي من الزواحف ذوات الدم البارد وهي من الماء وليس من الأرض


 20- و قال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية و ليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء.
 21- فخلق الله التنانين العظام و كل ذوات الانفس الحية الدبابة التي فاضت بها المياه كاجناسها و كل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 22- و باركها الله قائلا اثمري و اكثري و املاي المياه في البحار و ليكثر الطير على الارض.
 23- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما خامسا.

ولذلك فالزواحف في حقبة أقدم من الحيوانات والإنسان 

فهي في الحقبة الخامسة 

وحتى لو تأملت في هذه الآيات ستجد اعجازاً عظيماً جداً

فمن أين علم موسى بأن الطيور تطورت عن الزواحف التي هي أصلا كانت كائنات بحرية؟؟

فلا مجال لكي يعرف موسى هذا إلا بالوحي 

وبطبيعة الحال ليس هذا هو الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن السؤال عنه "كيف علم موسى هذا؟!" 
فهناك الكثير والكثير


----------



## جيلان (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*

*شكرا يا فارس
فعلا معلومات اكثر من رائعة
واسباب منطقية مع العلم والكتاب المقدس*


----------



## مينا 188 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*

*شكر ا للا خ فارس
شكر خاص للمحاور ديدميوس 
ببساطه شديده جدا فعلا اليوم عند ربنا مش زى اليوم 
بيتاعنا ويمكن ده يفسر انقراض الديناصورات  *​


----------



## sara A (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا أخى فارس على الموضوع الجميل 
و ننتظر منك المزيد فى هذا المجال
 أنا بدرس فى قسم البيولوجى وعندما درسنا نظرية التطور وجدت انها أساسا تنفى وجود اللـه فالذين وضعوها ملحدين ويحاولون تأكيد معتقداتهم الخاطئه 
فيقولون ان " الخلق حدث صدفه"  يعنى كل الكائنات الحيه جاءت صدفه وأحنا كبشر جينا صدفه
طبعا كلام غلط وغير صحيح
وأنا أحاول أثبات خطأها من خلال الكتاب المقدس وموضوعاتك فعلا بتفيدنى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sara A (12 أغسطس 2008)

أخى ديديموس 
كلنا درسنا من وأحنا صغيرين ان الديناصورات أنقرضت من ملايين السنين
ودا طبقا لنظرية التطور لكن لو بحثت وقريت عن نظرية التطور ستجد أنها تنفى وجود اللـه أساسا وأن الخلق حدث صدفه وأدعوك لقراءت هذا المقال عن موقع الإله العظيم http://www.thegreatgod.com/faq_dinasor.htm
كمان أنا كنت شاركت فى موضوع أخى فارس السابق ا*ن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*
*وسأضع لك مشاركتى للتوضيح*
"وتأكيداً لصحه ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس فقد أكتشف أحد علماء المقيمين على البحث عن أثار الديناصورات فى أحد الأنهار-وكان مؤمن بنظرية التطور- أثر لقدم أحد الديناصورات ومعها أثر لقدم أنسان ووجد أن الزمن هو نفسه ومن وقتها قبل المسيح فى حياته ( هذا الموضوع قد شاهدته فى برنامج على قناة أنيمال بلانت)."
ولو لاحظت ترجمة كثير من المترجمين ل أيوب40: 15 ستجد أن منهم من قال انه فرس النهر , الفيل , التمساح ولكن بهيموث وصف بأنه "* اول اعمال الله الذي صنعه اعطاه سيفه"، *تعني أنه اكبر أعمال الله من ناحية الخليقة الحيوانية.فهل تظن أن أيا من هذه الكائنات أكبر وحوش الأرض 
*الفيل* ليس من الوحوش , *فرس النهر* هل يمكن أن يوصف ب"*وَشِدَّتُهُ فِي عَضَلِ بَطْنِهِ [16]."**يَخْفِضُ ذَنَبَهُ كَأَرْزَةٍ." يفسرها أبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى* يحرك ذيله (ذنبه) كشجرة أرز قوية،  وفرس النهر ذيله قصير جدا , التمساح نادرا جدا ما يأكل النباتات فغذائه الرئيسى على الأسماك وبعض الثدييات  أما بهيموث فوصف بأنه يأكل النباتات
أم أنه ينطبق القول على الديناصور الذى هو فعلا أعظم وأكبر وحوش الأرض كما أن هناك أنواع من الديناصورات نباتيه وهو يعيش فى الماء وعلى اليابس ويتنفس بالرئات 
ومش هنختلف أذا قلنا أنه خلق فى اليوم الخامس
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ديديموس (12 أغسطس 2008)

التطور لا يتعارض أبداً مع وجود الله 

لسبب بسيط أن الفكرة المسيطرة عند الناس  أن الله يخلق كل شيء في جزء من الثانية 

نعم الله قادر على هذا، لكن ما السبب الذي يجعله يتعجل الخلق؟

شواهد التطور في الحيوانات قوية جدا جدا 

فمثلا الحصان وتطوره، الزرافة ، بل والحوت 

بل والتكيف لدى الانسان - فالله خلق الإنسان بلون جسد واحد ولون أعين واحد فمن أين أتت بقية الألوان 

من اين أتى اللون الأسود والأبيض والأصفر والأحمر وما بينهم 

 أتى من التكيف للإنسان في بيئته 

طبعا أريد أن أشدد بأن الإنسان لم يتطور عن كائنات أخرى ، فالتطور شيء خاص بالحيوانات فقط 

أما بالنسبة للإنسان فيسمى بالتكيف البيئي Environmental Adaption

لدي أفكار كثيرة في هذا الأمر وسأقوم بطرحها بالتدريج 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## faris sd4l (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*



جيلان قال:


> *شكرا يا فارس*
> *فعلا معلومات اكثر من رائعة*
> *واسباب منطقية مع العلم والكتاب المقدس*


 
*شكرا على ردك اختي جيلان ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> *شكر ا للا خ فارس*​
> *شكر خاص للمحاور ديدميوس *
> *ببساطه شديده جدا فعلا اليوم عند ربنا مش زى اليوم *
> 
> *بيتاعنا ويمكن ده يفسر انقراض الديناصورات *​


 
*شكرا على ردك اخ مينا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (12 أغسطس 2008)

sara a قال:


> شكرا أخى فارس على الموضوع الجميل
> و ننتظر منك المزيد فى هذا المجال
> أنا بدرس فى قسم البيولوجى وعندما درسنا نظرية التطور وجدت انها أساسا تنفى وجود اللـه فالذين وضعوها ملحدين ويحاولون تأكيد معتقداتهم الخاطئه
> فيقولون ان " الخلق حدث صدفه" يعنى كل الكائنات الحيه جاءت صدفه وأحنا كبشر جينا صدفه
> ...


 
*شكرا على ردك انتظري مني قريبا موضوع شيق ايضا اسمه العالم ايام زمان بس المشكلة ذيق وقتي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (12 أغسطس 2008)

sara a قال:


> أخى ديديموس
> كلنا درسنا من وأحنا صغيرين ان الديناصورات أنقرضت من ملايين السنين
> ودا طبقا لنظرية التطور لكن لو بحثت وقريت عن نظرية التطور ستجد أنها تنفى وجود اللـه أساسا وأن الخلق حدث صدفه وأدعوك لقراءت هذا المقال عن موقع الإله العظيم http://www.thegreatgod.com/faq_dinasor.htm
> كمان أنا كنت شاركت فى موضوع أخى فارس السابق ا*ن كانت الديناصورات قوية بهذا المقدار، فلماذا سها الكتاب المقدس عن ذكرها؟*
> ...


 
*شكرا على ردك مرة ثانية اختي سارا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (12 أغسطس 2008)

*اخوي ديديموس بعتذر ما رح اقدر ارد عليك ما معي وقت كفاية و لازم اروح*
*و بعدين ردودك طويلة رح اقرأها على رواق و برد عليك حتى ما اتسرع بالرد*​ 
*لكن قرأت القليل من ردك شكرا لتوضيحك نقطتك اللي انا فهمتها غلط و ضحتها على ما انا فهمت*​ 
*و كمان بتمنى تقرأ هذا الموضوع من هنا علشان موضوع الجلد قبل الطوفان و بعده*
*و هنا أيضا عن موضوع عمر الأرض*​ 
*شكرا على وجودك بالموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ديديموس (12 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *اخوي ديديموس بعتذر ما رح اقدر ارد عليك ما معي وقت كفاية و لازم اروح*
> *و بعدين ردودك طويلة رح اقرأها على رواق و برد عليك حتى ما اتسرع بالرد*​
> *لكن قرأت القليل من ردك شكرا لتوضيحك نقطتك اللي انا فهمتها غلط و ضحتها على ما انا فهمت*​
> *و كمان بتمنى تقرأ هذا الموضوع من هنا علشان موضوع الجلد قبل الطوفان و بعده*
> ...



وأنا منتظرك يا أخ فارس 

لأني أعشق جدا الحديث في الأمور العلمية الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس 

يمكنك قراءة هذا المقال أيضاً 

http://fatherbassit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1429


----------



## Wiseman (13 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هو انت عارف انت كاتب ايه و لا لا !!! خلقهم في نفس اليوم:heat: و كمان العلم لا يستبعد:hlp:

يادي الفضايح :11azy: اكيد انت تعرف عمر الانسان كم من الكتاب المقدس:t30:

عمر الدينصورات كم يا شاطر30: و في اي عصر انقرضوا يا حلوا ؟؟؟؟

والله ضحكت معاك صصصصصححح

راجع كلامك يا شاطر


----------



## ASTRO (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ASTRO (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف انقرضت الدينوصورات؟*



wiseman قال:


> هو انت عارف انت كاتب ايه و لا لا !!! خلقهم في نفس اليوم:heat: و كمان العلم لا يستبعد:hlp:
> 
> يادي الفضايح :11azy: اكيد انت تعرف عمر الانسان كم من الكتاب المقدس:t30:
> 
> ...




*اسلوبك فيه سخرية غير مقبولة بالمرة يمكنك توضيح اعتراضك بصورة مقبولة مثل جميع الاخوة

فى المنتدى اما السخرية فهى ليست اسلوبنا ويا ريت انت اللى تراجع اسلوبك*


----------



## ديديموس (13 أغسطس 2008)

wiseman قال:


> هو انت عارف انت كاتب ايه و لا لا !!! خلقهم في نفس اليوم:heat: و كمان العلم لا يستبعد:hlp:
> 
> يادي الفضايح :11azy: اكيد انت تعرف عمر الانسان كم من الكتاب المقدس:t30:
> 
> ...




وعمر الإنسان كام من الكتاب المقدس؟؟!


----------



## Wiseman (14 أغسطس 2008)

ديديموس قال:


> وعمر الإنسان كام من الكتاب المقدس؟؟!



السلام على من اتبع الهدى
ارجوا عدم حدف المداخله, وافادتنا بشرح  منطقي للموضوع

يتحدث الكتاب المقدس باستفاضة عن أعمار الآباء الأوائل من لدن آدم إلى إبراهيم، فيجعل ولادة إبراهيم في القرن العشرين من بداية الوجود الإنساني على الأرض وتحديداً في سنة 1948 من لدن قيام البشرية .

ولا توجد معلومات دقيقة عما بين إبراهيم وعيسى ، ولكن المؤرخين يقدرونها بثمانية عشر قرناً، اعتماداً على المصادر التوراتية، وعلى هذا فإن ظهور المسيح كان بعد خلق آدم بثمانية وثلاثين قرناً ، ويرى آخرون أن المسيح ولد في عام 4004 من لدن آدم . 

وحسب التاريخ العبري فإن هذا العام (2000م) يساوي سنة 5761 من لدن خلق العالم ، وعليه نقول بأن المعطيات التوراتية تجعل عمر البشرية على وجه الأرض لا يزيد عن ستة آلاف سنة بحال من الأحوال . 

ويتعارض هذا تماماً مع المعطيات العملية التي تعتبر الحسابات التوراتية نوعاً من الهراء ، فقد ثبت وجود حضارات قامت قبل خمسة آلاف سنة من الميلاد.
إذ يرى علماء الآثار أن من المسلم به قيام حرب طاحنة بين شمال مصر وجنوبها عام 4042 ق.م، وانتصر فيها أهل الدلتا بيد أن انتصارهم لم يكن حاسماً كما تبدأ الحضارة المصرية المؤرخة بالأسرة الأولى والتي حكمت مصر بين 3400 - 3200 ق.م .

كما عثر على مصنوعات بشرية تعود لأكثر من خمسة آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد. وعثرت بعثة جامعة القاهرة على آثار بشرية في منطقة الفيوم ترجع لعشرات الآلاف من السنين 
. 
وتذكر دائرة المعارف البريطانية أن الآثار الإنسانية في فلسطين ترجع لمائتي ألف سنة، ويقول العلامة دونلد جان سنة 1979م : " كشف وجود الإنسان على وجه الأرض منذ أربعة ملايين سنة".

اما ما يخص الدينصورات: فقد ظهرت الدينصورات على الأرض منذ حوالي 230 مليون سنة تقريبا ومع اكتشاف الستوريكوزور أقدم دينصور. نلاحظ ان الدينصورات الأولى التي ظهرت كانت صغيرة الحجم لا يتعدى طولها 2م وهي دينصورات خفيفة و سريعة وهي بالأساس حيوانات لاحمة و كالشة و اغلب هذه الحيوانات انقرضت لتترك المكان لدينصورات أخرى شديدة التباين فيما بينها فنجد منها دينصورات أقزام حيث لا يتعدى طولها 60 صم و دينصورات عملاقة عاشبة مثل الاباتوزور اذ يصل طوله إلى 27م.مرورا بالدينصورات متوسطة الحجم ما بين 5 و 10 م هي حيوانات ذات قرون مثل التريسيراتوريس . كما لا يجب ان ننسى الدينصورات المفترسة مثل التيرانوزور و الاليوزور الذي يصل طوله إلى 12م.

يعود انقراض الدينصورات و اختفائها تماما إلى حوالي 65 مليون سنة و هذه الفترة بالذات شهدت اختفاء حوالي%75  من الكائنات الحية حيوانية و نباتية . و قد سجلنا حوالي 80 نظرية تفسر اختفاء هذه المخلوقات ولكن اكتشاف آثار نيزك كبير بالمكسيك بالقارة الأمريكية اليوم قطره يبلغ من 10 إلى 20 كيلومتر يرجح النظرية القائلة بان نيزك كبير الحجم ارتطم بالأرض في تلك الفترة و سبب انفجار هائل انجر عنه تصاعد كميات هائلة من الغبار و الدخان الأمر الذي حجب نور الشمس عن الأرض مدة سنوات عديدة فالدينصورات التي نجت من الانفجار ماتت بسبب برودة الجو أو بسبب اختفاء الطعام   والمجال ما يزال مفتوحا للبحث عن السبب الحقيقي لانقراض الدينصورات.

لدي ننصح الاخ   faris sd4l  بحدف الموضوع و بلاش فضايح :smi411::smi411::smi411:


----------



## ديديموس (14 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ wiseman

طيب لو اثبتلك أن طوفان نوح كان من حوالي 25 لـ 30 مليون سنة فاتوا؟ 

حضرتك لما تنقل موضوع كوبي وبيست المفروض يبقى عندك القدرة على النقاش فيه 

"يتحدث الكتاب المقدس باستفاضة عن أعمار الآباء الأوائل من لدن آدم إلى إبراهيم، فيجعل ولادة إبراهيم في القرن العشرين من بداية الوجود الإنساني على الأرض وتحديداً في سنة 1948 من لدن قيام البشرية ."

جبت منين التاريخ ده وعلى أي أساس؟ وهل الكتاب المقدس كتاب مواليد؟

ومن أين تضمن أن الكتاب المقدس حدد البشر واحد واحد ، أليس هناك احتمال انه ذكر المشاهير فقط؟!

تعوزك الدلائل ، فلا تفتري في احكامك


----------



## faris sd4l (14 أغسطس 2008)

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> ارجوا عدم حدف المداخله, وافادتنا بشرح منطقي للموضوع​


*شكلك جديد بالمنتدى " السلام على من اتبع الهدى غير مسموح به في المنتدى " المهم أهلا فيك اخوي*
*ليش نحذف المداخلة اذا كانت محترمة و من شخص عاقل و فهمان*​ 
*لا يوجد عندي اي رد على ردك لكن عندي استفسار مهم انتا كاتب*​ 



> كشف وجود الإنسان على وجه الأرض منذ أربعة ملايين سنة


​ 
*اريد منك قراءة الموضوع هنا*
*أين ذهبت جثث كل الناس ؟؟!!*

*و شوف اذا كان حكيك منطقي ؟؟!! لا اعتقد*​ 



> لدي ننصح الاخ faris sd4l بحدف الموضوع و بلاش فضايح :smi411::smi411::smi411:​


اكيد لن احذفة إلا اذ كان مخالف لكن اذا كان في اخطاء بنتناقش فيها و بنعرف الصحيح مش هيك افضل ؟؟!!​


----------



## faris sd4l (14 أغسطس 2008)

> ما هو الطوفان؟
> 
> أمطار بكميات رهيبة غطت وجه الأرض بل والجبال أيضاً
> 
> ...


 
*أخوي شكرا على ردك لكن مش هدا اللي بعتقدة عن الجلد*
*اقرأ الموضوع هنا مش طويل*

*العالم أيام زمان*​ 





> لا يا أخ فارس ليس هذا ما قصدته أبداً
> 
> ما قصدته بأن عندما قال الله "فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الانسان الى الابد لزيغانه هو بشر و تكون ايامه مئة و عشرين سنة."
> فالمقصد أنه تبقى مئة وعشرين سنة على "فقال الرب امحو عن وجه الارض الانسان الذي خلقته الانسان مع بهائم و دبابات و طيور السماء لاني حزنت اني عملتهم."
> ...


 
شكرا على توضيحك انا فهمتك غلك و فسرت اللي انتا كتبته حسب ما انا فهمت 






> ليه يا أخ فارس؟
> 
> ما تزعلش بس خلينا نشرحها بالتدريج
> 
> ...


 
شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة ما عمري انتبهتلها

 



> والحقيقة يا أخ فارس فكل شيء مذكور في سفر التكوين يتفق تماما والعلم
> 
> حتى التطور ، ستسألني كيف؟ اقول لك بكل بساطة
> 
> ...



لا اعرف لماذا لا اتفق معك كليا ............ لكن انتا بهالشكل اهملت كلمة فعمل الله في العدد 25 !!!!!





> والآية التي ذكرتها
> 
> *((هوذا بهيموث الذي صنعته معك...)) ايوب 40 : 15.*
> 
> ...


برضو اهملت كلمة وحوش الأرض كأجناسها
 



> أما الديناصورات فهي من الزواحف ذوات الدم البارد وهي من الماء وليس من الأرض
> 
> 
> 20- و قال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية و ليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء.
> ...


 
لا تعليق مني لكن معلومات مفيدة شكرا


----------



## ديديموس (14 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *أخوي شكرا على ردك لكن مش هدا اللي بعتقدة عن الجلد*
> *اقرأ الموضوع هنا مش طويل*
> 
> *العالم أيام زمان*​



قرأته صدقني ولازلت أرى الجلد شيئاً آخر غير المذكور 




faris sd4l قال:


> لا اعرف لماذا لا اتفق معك كليا ............ لكن انتا بهالشكل اهملت كلمة فعمل الله في العدد 25 !!!!!



عمل الله أي أنه مبدء كل شيء وهو الذي وجه كل شيء إلى النقطة التي يريدها فهو ضابط الكل 

أما بالنسبة للإنسان فالكتاب المقدس ميزه في الاصحاح الثاني إذ ذكر قصة خلقه بالتفصيل وكيف أنه مميز عن بقية الخليقة لأن الله عمله بنفسه وليس أمرا كبقية الكائنات




faris sd4l قال:


> برضو اهملت كلمة وحوش الأرض كأجناسها



كأجناسها يعني مثلا أن الثدييات لن تبيض في يوم من الأيام


----------



## Wiseman (15 أغسطس 2008)

ديديموس قال:


> الأخ wiseman
> 
> طيب لو اثبتلك أن طوفان نوح كان من حوالي 25 لـ 30 مليون سنة فاتوا؟



الاخ ديموس

نحن نسال لنتعلم, فنرجوا منكم تقبل اسئلتنا بصدر رحب, على العموم انا في انتظار ان تثبت ما قلته عن الطوفان




> جبت منين التاريخ ده وعلى أي أساس؟ وهل الكتاب المقدس كتاب مواليد؟



اظن ان الاخ يجهل سلسلة الانساب و الاعمار الموجوده في الكتاب المقدس:t9:
راجع كلامك اخي


----------



## holy 12 (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا فارس على الموضوع المدهش


----------



## Wiseman (15 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *ي*
> *ليش نحذف المداخلة اذا كانت محترمة و من شخص عاقل و فهمان*​
> *لا يوجد عندي اي رد على ردك لكن عندي استفسار مهم انتا كاتب*​
> ​
> ...



في ما يخص عمر الانسان على سطح الارض, فاليك هدا الخبر:

http://www.aljazeera.net/News/archive/archive?ArchiveId=31525

علن المجلس الأعلى للآثار العثور في صعيد مصر على هيكل عظمي لإنسان هو الأقدم الذي يتم الكشف عنه في شمال إفريقيا، إذ يقدر عمره بأكثر من 30 ألف عام. وعثرت بعثة جامعة لوفان البلجيكية على الهيكل في أحد الكهوف الجبلية بمنطقة دندرة على بعد 550 كلم جنوب القاهرة.

وقال الأمين العام للمجلس زاهي حواس إنه تم فحص الهيكل العظمي وقدر علماء الأنثروبولوجيا أن عمره يتراوح بين 30 و33 ألف سنة، ويعتبر أقدم هيكل عظمي يعثر عليه في شمال أفريقيا.

وعثر على الهيكل مدفونا على شكل القرفصاء وهو جالس باتجاه الشرق بينما يتجه وجهه إلى السماء. وأوضح المدير العام للحفريات والتنقيب في المجلس عطية رضوان أنه عثر في الكهف نفسه على عدة كسر فخارية ترجع إلى الفترة نفسها، وهي أقدم فخاريات يتم العثور عليها بعد الفخاريات الصينية تعود إلى العصر الحجري المتأخر قبل 35 ألف سنة.

وأضاف أن دراسة هذا الهيكل قد تكشف تطور الإنسان في مصر في الماضي، خاصة أن التل الذي يوجد به الكهف يعتبر منجما أثريا حافلا ببقايا الآثار التي تعود إلى هذه الفترة وما يليه
ا.

هدا الخبر يحطم الكثير مما تعتقده......

فان اردت المزيد اخبرني ....


----------



## Wiseman (15 أغسطس 2008)

خبر اخر قد يفيدكم في معرفة عمر الانسان الحديث

http://www.arabic.xinhuanet.com/arabic/2007-04/03/content_409904.htm

كين 2 أبريل/ شينخوا/ أشار بحث جديد حول أقدم حفرية لهيكل عضمي  بشري حديث عثر عليه في الصين، إلى أن أقدم انسان حديث في الصين ربما  لم يأت "من أفريقيا". 


 وقال شانغ هونغ العالم في معهد علوم الفقاريات وانسان ماقبل  التاريخ ، التابع للأكاديمية الصينية للعلوم، إن الاكتشاف الجديد  يشير إلى أن نظرية انتشار الإنسان الحديث في اتجاه الشرق قادما من  أفريقيا لا تتفق مع تطور البشر المعقدة . 

     وقام شانغ هونغ وتونغ هاو ون، الزميلان في نفس المعهد، وإيريك  ترينكاوس من جامعة واشنطن بفحص الهيكل العظمي الذى اكتشف عام 2003 في كهف تيانيوان في ضواحي بكين. 

     يتراوح عمر الهيكل العظمي من 38500 إلى 42000 عام، وهو أقدم هيكل عظمي للإنسان الحديث يتم العثور عليه في شرق أوراسيا. 

     ويقول العلماء إن أغلب خصائص الهيكل العظمي تطابق الإنسان الحديث، بينما تشابه خصائص أقل الإنسان القديم. 

     وتقول النظرية المنتشرة أن الإنسان الحديث ظهر أولا في شرق  أفريقيا منذ حوالي 150 ألف عام ، وهاجر من القارة منذ ما يتراوح من  35 إلى 89 ألف عام، وتحرك في أنحاء العالم لينتشر في كل منطقة على  حدة ، دون حدوث تزاوج بين السكان في المناطق المختلفة.


----------



## ديديموس (15 أغسطس 2008)

Wiseman قال:


> في ما يخص عمر الانسان على سطح الارض, فاليك هدا الخبر:
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.net/News/archive/archive?ArchiveId=31525
> 
> ...




خبر جميل خالص مشكور عليه

لكنه يحطم ما تعتقده أنت يا  wiseman

فأنت تعتقد بأن الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا بعمر الإنسان على الأرض لمجرد إعتمادك على يهود حرفيين قالوا بهذا 

ولكن هذا لم يحدث 

قل لي هل تؤمن بأن الإنسان تطور عن كائنات أخرى؟


----------



## ديديموس (15 أغسطس 2008)

wiseman قال:


> الاخ ديموس
> 
> نحن نسال لنتعلم, فنرجوا منكم تقبل اسئلتنا بصدر رحب, على العموم انا في انتظار ان تثبت ما قلته عن الطوفان



هذا أمر بسيط جداً وسهل لكن اسمي هو ديديموس (كلمة يونانية معناها التوأم) وليس ديموس
 


wiseman قال:


> اظن ان الاخ يجهل سلسلة الانساب و الاعمار الموجوده في الكتاب المقدس:t9:
> راجع كلامك اخي



بل أعلم الأنساب جيداً لكن مشكلتك أنك تظن بأنهم متتاليين 

فعندما يقول الكتاب بأن فلان ولاد فلان 
فهل هذا يعني أنه ابنه مباشرة؟؟ ألا تظن أن هناك احتمال كبير أن الكتاب يعني أنه من نسله وليس ابنه مباشرة؟!  فكر قليلا!


----------



## Wiseman (15 أغسطس 2008)

ديديموس قال:


> فأنت تعتقد بأن الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا بعمر الإنسان على الأرض لمجرد إعتمادك على يهود حرفيين قالوا بهذا
> 
> ولكن هذا لم يحدث



ادن انت لا تعترف بسلسلة الانساب الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟




> قل لي هل تؤمن بأن الإنسان تطور عن كائنات أخرى



بالطبع لا, لكن هدا لا يمنعني ان اظن ان عمر الانسان يقدر بالملايين السنين


----------



## ديديموس (15 أغسطس 2008)

wiseman قال:


> ادن انت لا تعترف بسلسلة الانساب الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟



بالطبع سلسلة الأنساب صحيحة مئة بالمئة 

ولكنها ليست بالشكل الذي تراه 

فعندما يبدأ مثلا انجيل متى قائلاً :  كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم. 

فهل هذا معناه أن ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن داود مباشرة من جهة الجسد؟

أو أن داود ابن ابراهيم مباشرة؟ 

بالطبع لا 

المقصود هو "من نسل" 

اليهود فهموا الأنساب بحرفيتها ووضعوا تاريخ لبدء الخليقة 

لكن ليس بالضرورة أن يكونوا على صواب 

وليس بالضرورة أن نؤمن ما يؤمنوا به هم!!




wiseman قال:


> بالطبع لا, لكن هدا لا يمنعني ان اظن ان عمر الانسان يقدر بالملايين السنين



رائع وهذا ما أؤمن به أيضاً وعرفته من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Wiseman (15 أغسطس 2008)

ديديموس قال:


> بالطبع سلسلة الأنساب صحيحة مئة بالمئة
> 
> ولكنها ليست بالشكل الذي تراه
> 
> ...




ادا فانت تظن ان اصحاب الكتاب فهموا النصح بطريقة خاطئه؟؟؟  قد اتفق معك.... وقد لا اتفق معك....فهدا يتركز اولاعلى اقامة الحجه


 افضل حل هو ان تقوم بعرض الانساب من الكتاب المقدس و ان تعطينا وجهة نظرك

في انتظارك اخي 

ستجدنا ان شاء الله من المتتبعين


----------



## ديديموس (15 أغسطس 2008)

Wiseman قال:


> ادا فانت تظن ان اصحاب الكتاب فهموا النصح بطريقة خاطئه؟؟؟  قد اتفق معك.... وقد لا اتفق معك....فهدا يتركز اولاعلى اقامة الحجه
> 
> 
> افضل حل هو ان تقوم بعرض الانساب من الكتاب المقدس و ان تعطينا وجهة نظرك
> ...




نبدأ من الأول :

في البداية كانت الأرض قارة واحدة حسب قول الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الاصحاح الأول

 9- وَقَالَ اللهُ: "لِتَجْتَمِعِ الْمِيَاهُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى مَكَانٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلْتَظْهَرِ الْيَابِسَةُ". وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
 10
- وَدَعَا اللهُ الْيَابِسَةَ أَرْضاً وَمُجْتَمَعَ الْمِيَاهِ دَعَاهُ بِحَاراً. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.

فاجتماع المياة لمكان واحد يعني أن اليابسة التي ستظهر أيضا هي في مكان واحد

وهذه هي القارة الأم لكل القارات التي يسميها العلماء Pangea






​



وَلِعَابِرَ وُلِدَ ابْنَانِ: اسْمُ الْوَاحِدِ فَالَجُ لأَنَّ فِي أَيَّامِهِ قُسِمَتِ الأَرْضُ. وَاسْمُ أَخِيهِ يَقْطَانُ. (تك 10 : 25)

ما معنى تقسيم الأرض هنا؟؟

المعنى الوحيد المقصود والمحتمل هو التقسيم الثالث الذي حدث لقارة بانجيا Pangea التي هي مجمع القارات 

والتقسيم الثالث المذكور هنا هو ما حدث منذ 25 - 30 مليون عام مضى

والذي حدث بعد الطوفان بفترة قليلة 

طبعاً الشواهد كثيرة على قدم الإنسان 
الرجاء مراجعة هذا المقال : 

http://fatherbassit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1429


----------

